# E70 / E71 Coding for Disabling Entry Exit Aid - Steering Column



## Seppl-Fahrer (Feb 25, 2016)

I´m not very happy with the "Automatic Steering Wheel Adjustment" for "Entry / Exit Aid".

I would prefer to code it this way, that the automatic movement of the steering column should be disabled.

In my 2012 E70/71 there is the FAS-Module ( Coding Base CFAS_PLX.C15).

I have been looking like a madman in the FSW_PSM.TRC file, but didn´t find any entry that appear as logical to be modified.

Can someone help me in this matter ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Seppl-Fahrer (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope i found it, how to code it.

Today i read a lot in the RHEINGOLD documentation, where i found the hint, that the automatic steering-column movement is controlled by the IHKA-Module.

O.K., made a deeper look through the functions in IHKA.
Then found:


```
ELSV_EH_LAENGE         
        ELSV_EH_NEIGUNG
```
In german: ELSV_EH = Elektrische Lenksäulenverstellung __ Einstiegshilfe

That must be it !!

In germany it´s already past midnight. 
So, tomorrow i will check and report.


----------



## Seppl-Fahrer (Feb 25, 2016)

SOLVED !! Works like a charme.

You can still adjust the steering wheel on the control lever in length and height.
Also the memory function - in combination with comfort seats - works.

But the automatic steering column movement for "Easy Exit / Entry" has gone.

:banana::banana::banana:



> Chassis : E70 (E70,E71,E72)
> Module : IHKA_E70.C08
> 
> ELSV_EH_LAENGE -> aktiv -> nicht_aktiv
> ...


----------



## rpoitras (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey! Thank you for this. Worked on my E70 as well. I used to "disable" this feature by forcing the steering wheel to stop moving during one of its entry/exit motions. Although this worked, any further adjustment using the stalk on the column would re-enable it so you had to get to it pretty quick if you wanted to retain the position. This is much better. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Seppl-Fahrer (Feb 25, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one who is annoyed by too much "comfort".

I saw a posting somewhere in the net concerning the "Emergency STOP" of steering column adjustment. But in the technical documentation from BMW there is mentioned, that there is a strong risk for mechanical damage.

That's why I prefer to search for another solution.


----------



## jwalker87 (Jan 1, 2020)

I know this is resurrecting a dead post, but I just wanted to say THANK YOU! This was one of my main concerns after buying a new (to me) 2011 X5 35d.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

This thread saved me possibly hours: found exactly what I needed to disable the moronic steering wheel dance every drive!


----------

